# Aqueon Betta Falls



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Hello all, we got this product in at the pet store this week http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/betta-falls-aquarium-kit.htm the Aqueon Betta Falls, and man I'm excited  Many people come into the store and want to put a betta into a container of similar size (0.5g approx) and we don't sell them the Betta because well we can't do something irresponsible like that. The container is too small not to be filtered and heated, and it is impossible to put a filter and heater into something like that. But now, there's this stylish little thing that provides the betta with a filtered and possibly heated environment. It is still very small, and I wouldn't personally put a betta in there, but it looks so neat!!! I was considering getting one for shrimp but I have no space. 

The tank is tiny, and overpriced but I like it a lot for some reason.


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

I have seen that on one of our vendor sites and thought it was cool too  we aren't allowed to refuse service to people but I sure wish we could.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

that sucks, we are. If someone seems like a irresponsible person they don't get to buy any live animals. I was thinking it would look really neat as a planted shrimp tank


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

From the info about the product it says its 2g and uses a filter. You use a mini heater and place it in the filter box.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

0.5g per compartment and then the rest in circulation


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

personally i think it is a terrible waste of money...but then if you can afford it then go ahead by all means..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah I like to waste my money, being a teenager living at his parents place I can afford to right now.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The pet hobby needs to adopt some standards similar to those of the SCUBA hobby. No training? No certification? No animals for you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i agree TOS...


----------

